# About digital tire inflator



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You will need to buy your own pump and fitting as the ones at the gas station will not allow you to clamp on at all. 

I have no experience with them as they seem like an unnecessary tool. Nothing like just filling a tire and then adjusting the pressure accordingly.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You can buy digital gages or digital inflators. Gages just check pressure, inflators need to be connected to an air source such as a compressor. I used to have an inflator with an analog gage but the needle fell off (always the weak link). I repaired it but then just got this (Amazon has several choices cheap to $$). The differences: Some have higher max pressures, some have more resolution (.1 psi, vs .5 psi), etc. That isn't to say that one is necessarily more accurate than another (precision vs accuracy). Some may be higher quality and some cheap Chinese. But the digital should be more durable and shock resistant than the cheap analog gage models like the Campbell Hausfeld I have.

See the threaded fitting in the base of the handle... that is where you install the quick connect fitting to mate up to the air compressor hose fitting:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RTMWY10?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You can purchase a combination unit ( compressor / gauge ) and cancel your gym membership. Probably not digital but more handy than the string I used to measure tire circumference *back in the good ole days* .:biggrin2:

http://www.toolup.com/Pasco-1424-Tire-Pump-w-Guage-48-Hose?CAWELAID=120204890000044676


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Damn, never heard that one.... and I thought I was old!! ;-)



SeniorSitizen said:


> Probably not digital but more handy than the string I used to measure tire circumference *back in the good ole days* .:biggrin2:
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/Pasco-1424-Tire-Pump-w-Guage-48-Hose?CAWELAID=120204890000044676


----------

